# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Considering a Blue Chip Pick?

## lflngpicker

I think I am going to break down and do it.  I have played every imaginable pick-- an old "T.S." I have had for years, Wegen, Dawg, Red Bear, V Picks, Dunlop of all types and others, but I have never played with a Blue Chip.

I am looking for something that will allow me to relax my hand more, and if I do happen to hit the scooped extension, it won't click as loudly as my other picks do.

I wonder about the dropping?  I have used some picks that are easier to drop while the V Picks don't drop, or very seldom.  

What shape do you prefer?  I think I would want rounded corners but not so thick.  I want it to have a bit of snap back.  Make sense or...?

----------


## Dave Sheets

I find them easy to hang onto,  they allow me to grip more loosely without dropping it.   I have a BC TAD 60, which is pretty stiff.  It sounds really good on one mandolin,   not so much on some of the others.   Definitely worth a try.   No financial interest on my part.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## MissingString

I continue to try to like something better but the two BC’s I use are just superior in tone and feel than anything else for me. My alternate choice would be Wegen’swhich I really like too. For both manufacturers there are two shapes I like: a smaller rounded pick for more finesse playing (and tremolo  heavy songs) and a larger triangle for more “aggressive” playing. In the Blue Chip world that is a SR60 for the round (heaviest, with the SR50 and even 40 being thinner versions). My larger triangles (beveled) are CT55’s. I’m sure you can guess who’s signature pick that is, but the thickness falls between the 50 and 60 weights and is just right for me. Good luck, this is just one opinion but one that has been arrived at through a couple years of trial and error. Hope that helps a little. Chris

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## pops1

I used them for years, went to a Wegen as I like the sound better. They are smooth against the strings and if you keep them clean tacky in the hand. I liked the lightest, 35 over the 60 I started out with. Went right down the line. Truly it depends on your mandolin. If your G string is not deep you may like it. It wasn't clean enough for my G string so changed. I do love the way it glides over the strings tho.

----------

lflngpicker, 

T.D.Nydn

----------


## Thane Glenn

I think it's well worth investing in at least one Blue Chip to see if you like it.  I find they bring out a bit more of the woody tones of the instrument, while also producing bell clarity to the notes, and they play very smoothly, as well.  The TAD-1R 60 is my go-to pick.  I use the angled corners for more aggressive playing, the rounded corner for a rounder, deeper, mellower sound. For what it's worth, my second choice is the Wegen TF 140, which I use quite a lot.

----------

lflngpicker, 

yankees1

----------


## Astro

I like the CT55. I also have a TAD 60 somewhere and they are very similar to each other but I play faster/cleaner on the CT55. So now I have two CT55's as Ive worn the tip down a bit on my first one. Thats how much I like it. Its the right size/shape for me. 

Prior to Blue chips, I used the Wegen TF140. Its a good size and a good pick but just not as slick over the strings and not as sticky to the fingers.

----------

lflngpicker, 

yankees1

----------


## Mandolin Wild

I have the CT-55 and TD-60 and while they have a glossy finish that looks a bit slippery, they never really fall out of your hand. They produce a very loud and crystal clear tone. They're great if you need volume or a cleaner sound. I don't like them for any kind of muted percussive type of playing though. They sound very thin and weak to me when playing mutes.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Jesse Kinman

If you’re not in much of a hurry to get one, you should sign up for the “Traveling Pick Sampler”, there are two Bluechip picks(CT55 and I think a TRD50 possibly, not sure) in Sampler #1, not sure about #2.   It would only cost you $7 or so to ship it to the next guy, and you could try a couple Bluechips up against a lot of others, before you sink $35 into one pick.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Lots of interesting replies! I was interested in all, but wanted to comment on the mention of the muted playing mandolin wild mentioned. I do sing with my mandolin a lot, though I also like playing reels and fiddle tunes.  When I am playing more percussively, I hope that the Blue Chip would handle that well.  Good to hear from several of you that I hadn't talked to in a while!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## lflngpicker

What about one of the smaller ones?  The guitar pick width is something I am very accustomed to and I was pondering the KS40  vs the CT55.  The wider one needs the middle finger added for control.  I do better when I am able to use my first finger and thumb with just a bit of an assist from my middle.  Anyone used the smaller Kenny Smith version?

----------


## Gelsenbury

Just how many threads about Blue Chip picks do we actually need? It really puzzles me that the Primetones, Wegens, etc. don't get anywhere near as much attention.

Judging by your description, the TD range may be a good starting point. This is the standard guitar pick shape with rounded corners, one point, and two shoulders. Other shapes are available if I've misunderstood your requirements. Check them out on the Blue Chip web site. They have included measurements too, so you can compare with your current favourite pick.

I recommend a round bevel and no personalisation on the first attempt. That way, you can return the pick for a refund if it turns out not to be right for you. 

Also consider the Gold Series from Gravity Picks. They are made in California, so fairly local to you. I find their tone a little brighter and the feel a little smoother than the Blue Chips. But it will depend on your instrument, playing style, and personal preference. Gravity make some excellent picks, but don't get hyped around here in the way the Blue Chips do.

----------

DavidKOS, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Michael Neverisky

> ... some excellent picks, but don't get hyped around here in the way the Blue Chips do.


I think the word "hype" has a negative connotation.  Blue Chip picks really are unique. Better is subjective, but they make a quality product and have earned the praise of many players.

To the OP: buy a CT-55 and take some time to get familiar with it. It may take a little while to learn what it has to offer, so make it a part of this year's  festival season.  If, in the end, you don't like it you can resell and be out maybe $10-15 for the experience.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Zach Wilson

> I am looking for something that will allow me to relax my hand more, and if I do happen to hit the scooped extension, it won't click as loudly as my other picks do.


That's called practice. Not a pick  :Wink:

----------

Beanzy, 

Drew Streip, 

Jim Garber, 

Kevin Stueve

----------


## Drew Egerton

> What about one of the smaller ones?  The guitar pick width is something I am very accustomed to and I was pondering the KS40  vs the CT55.  The wider one needs the middle finger added for control.  I do better when I am able to use my first finger and thumb with just a bit of an assist from my middle.  Anyone used the smaller Kenny Smith version?


I used a KS60 for about a year and then moved to a KS80. It is pretty small compared to the other shapes and it definitely took some getting used to for me. On their website they have a comparison to a quarter for reference to see how small it is. It's very rounded compared to the CT55 (which I used before the KS60). Darker of course.
You may want to use some cheaper options to narrow down what shape and thickness you think you like before ordering the BC....but that said they do take returns if they aren't customized and I imagine most would be a quick sell here on the classifieds for a little less than retail.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Drew Streip

I will be the rare voice of dissent and say that, when I tried a CT55, it did not change my life. It didn't even change my playing. They are fine picks, sure, but not 10x better than a Primetone (either to me or my audience). 

In fact, when I recorded, I asked the sound engineer to rate the CT55 vs the Wegen TF140. Every time, he picked the Wegen because it had less pick noise and sounded "fuller" in his headphones. 

So the Wegen is my at-home pick, and Primetones are my gigging pick, because I don't feel so bad if I lose one. I have no issues with either of those picks slipping or wearing out. 

As for hitting the extension, that's a technique thing. Any pick made of hard plastic will make a noise when struck against an immovable object. There are even threads here (and marketing videos from various plectrum makers) about how the sound a pick makes when you drop it on a countertop predicts its tone when playing. 

Or maybe it's just time to scoop the extension  :Smile:

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Mark Wilson

BC has a 30 day return to swap out as long as you don't engrave or custom order.

For triangle picks there is the TP size and the tad bigger TAD sized pick.  The CT-55 is a TAD sized pick.  Same size as wegen TF120 in picture

The 3 points rounded triangle is the TPR and TAD3R.  I find those a bit too rounded for some playing but still prefer a rounded tip.  Also rounding all the corners makes the pick feel a bit smaller than the non-rounded version. 

The 1R (one tip rounded) is a good way to try both tips

IMO the BC picks have slightly less 'snap back' than similar thickness Wegen. My 1.2 wegen seems to flex a little more than a BC 50.  BC's start to flex nice (imo) on the 45 on down in thickness.

Not related to your question but maybe down the road, I custom round off one corner of my 'pointed' picks to my preference (CT-55 right corner, and wegen TF120 dotted corner) I'm kinda hooked on that slight rounded corner for volume and smoothness. 
** The back of that CT-55 has my phone number engraved so unreturnable anyway.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## bigskygirl

I like the TAD size in the 80 strength.  It’s a larger surface area to hold onto and it’s thick and easy to drive thru the strings.  Order one - or a few - and try them, don’t overthink just do it and then return or sell here in classifieds.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Jill McAuley

> What about one of the smaller ones?  The guitar pick width is something I am very accustomed to and I was pondering the KS40  vs the CT55.  The wider one needs the middle finger added for control.  I do better when I am able to use my first finger and thumb with just a bit of an assist from my middle.  Anyone used the smaller Kenny Smith version?


I use a KS35 and sometimes swap back to the KS40. I bought the KS40 used here from the classifieds on a whim to try out the smaller size and was really surprised at just how much I liked it. I've tried going back to the TPR35 that I used for years, but end up picking up the KS35 again in short order.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Mandoplumb

Drew Streip the next sound you hear will be the pick police coming for you. I thought I was the only one that thought  BC picks were not worth 10 times more than a Ptimetone, or 70 times more than a Fender extra heavy. I'm hiding from the pick police in a cave in the mountains don't tell anyone.

----------

Bad Monkey, 

Drew Streip, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Gary Leonard

Try the TAD-1R, you can swap between pointy and rounded ends. I'd suggest 40 or 50, I had a 60 and gave it away, it was too thick for my tastes.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

So much good information.  I am enjoying the various ideas and opinions, too.  It is good when musicians have their individual view developed over time.  Me, I have played guitar as a songwriter for 55 years and the mandolin I added 5 years ago.  I think it is such a special instrument and is a wonderful way to spend one's time.  I am leaning toward the CT55 since I have played a lot with the same shape in Primetone and V Picks Saga, a 1.5 mm beveled triangle.  Zack, my scooped extension on my MD805V extends into the spot I play my JB F5 which has a shorter fingerboard and is not an issue.  I am just going to need to move back a bit and sacrifice a bit of the sweet bass on the G and D by doing so.

----------


## Gelsenbury

> I think the word "hype" has a negative connotation.  Blue Chip picks really are unique.


So are Dunlop Ultex triangles.  :Wink:  The negative connotation was intended - *not* to disparage the original poster or Blue Chip, who sell a quality product; but to poke fun at the semi-mythological status and disproportionate attention given to this particular brand of picks. 

Again: I have nothing against Blue Chip picks. They are very good picks. No more, no less. They haven't made me a better player, they haven't changed my life, and they make my instrument sound as good as several other picks do too. I don't think it's to anybody's benefit when people feel there's something wrong with them if they don't find these particular picks a revelation: 




> I will be the rare voice of dissent and say that, when I tried a CT55, it did not change my life. It didn't even change my playing. They are fine picks, sure, but not 10x better than a Primetone (either to me or my audience).





> Drew Streip the next sound you hear will be the pick police coming for you. I thought I was the only one that thought  BC picks were not worth 10 times more than a Ptimetone, or 70 times more than a Fender extra heavy. I'm hiding from the pick police in a cave in the mountains don't tell anyone.


The recommendation I'd make to any player - and I don't think that's controversial at all - is to try as many different picks as possible, see which ones agree best with your hands, instrument, playing style, and ear ... and be aware that your technique, taste, and pick preference may change over time. Blue Chip picks can be a part of that process, but they are not the end of history. There are many excellent pick makers out there, worth the same attention. 

For what it's worth, I'm not a good player. But I have tried a lot of picks. I have two Blue Chip picks: a Jazz 35 and a TD 35. Maybe I still need to grow into them as my playing gets better; or maybe they are aimed at players with particularly fine instruments who are looking for a particular sound. For example, "dark" and "woody" are attributes I have read with reference to Blue Chip picks. 

Personally, I like a bit of treble (I play a high-pitched instrument, after all), and the Blue Chips seem to create less of it than the Gravity Gold Series, which I find equally easy to handle and glide off the strings. The Dunlop Primetone and Wegen picks also have excellent reputations, but I have only tried one each. I like the good old Dunlop Jazz picks and (for rhythm playing) Gator grips. V-picks have more shapes and feels than you can shake a stick at. John Pearse does nice little picks if you like the smaller sizes. I don't like big triangles (too clumsy) or round picks (can't get any string movement out of them). I look forward to trying some picks from the British maker, Hawk (just ordered). The point is that you will only find these things out by trying lots of picks. If the Blue Chip comes out on top in these comparisons, that's great. If not, that's great too. But the comparison needs to be made, and given the differences in instruments and players mentioned above, it's very hard to have other people make the judgements for you.

----------

DavidKOS, 

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Gelsenbury, I appreciate your thoughts and time taken to express them.  Interesting.  Always best when receiving advice to take it as that-- recommendations to ruminate over and consider.  As a musician for so many years, I will always have so much to learn and I benefit from musicians such as yourself to help me grow as a mandolin player. Funny thing, after trying so many more expensive picks, i.e., Red Bear, Wegen and V Picks, for the last year I have been using basic Dunlop grey .88 nylon guitar picks.  These work well enough, but the tone I get from my V Pick-- 1.5 mm "Saga" is fuller and rounder in character (same shape and thickness as CT55). I can try the CT55 as an opportunity and can flip it as Mark Wilson explained if it doesn't suit me well.  Thanks again!

----------


## Mark Wilson

> I think I am going to break down and do it.  *I have played every imaginable pick*-- an old "T.S." I have had for years, Wegen, Dawg, Red Bear, V Picks, Dunlop of all types and others, but I have never played with a Blue Chip.





> The recommendation I'd make to any player - and I don't think that's controversial at all - is to try as many different picks as possible, see which ones agree best with your hands, instrument, playing style, and ear ... and be aware that your technique, taste, and pick preference may change over time. Blue Chip picks can be a part of that process, but they are not the end of history. There are many excellent pick makers out there, worth the same attention.


If you just want to rant (and I enjoy a good rant) at least read the OP first.  Otherwise it seems like you might just have a *Chip* on your shoulder

----------

ccravens, 

Eldon Dennis, 

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

I ordered the CT55 without engraving so that I would have the 30 day return option, as indicated by Mark-- Thanks Mark Wilson! I sure am enjoying my new varnish finished Eastman MD805/V!  
 click to see flame on back!  :Smile:

----------


## fatt-dad

well, you did it!  I was to chime in on the CT55 as well.  I got one with the rounded corner, just to give me another option.  Never use the rounded corner.

I also (really) like the Wegan TF140 - got those in white and black!

Played for a long spell with the Blue Chip Jazz Heavy too. They are nice for precision and I usually use it for playing classical stuff (i.e., working on the Bach two-part inventions with a guitar buddy).

Have fun!

f-d

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Gelsenbury

> If you just want to rant (and I enjoy a good rant) at least read the OP first.  Otherwise it seems like you might just have a *Chip* on your shoulder


Believe it or not, I did read the OP before replying in post #11. Admittedly, I don't take expressions like "every imaginable pick" literally. Hence the suggestion of the Gravity Gold Series. 

My second post was in response to a reply to my post and much more general. I mean "you" as in "one" here - or, indeed, "any player" as in the quote.

Nevertheless, I apologise for the digression.

----------

lflngpicker, 

Mark Wilson

----------


## Eric Platt

Having used a lot of different picks over the years, have found that in the right circumstances, the Blue Chip are a good choice. In general, I like them more for guitar than mandolin. They do seem to produce more pick noise on my mandolins. In fact, one guitar player I know hates it when I use them (or my Manouche picks) as the noise is too distracting for him in a large jam session. (The only picks he likes are Dunlop Tortex).  

Then again, my mentor uses Dunlop nylon (medium or heavy).

Have been recently switching between BC, Wegen Bluegrass 1.0, Primetone 1.0 and Pickboy Metacarbonate. Depending on mood and how I want a tune to sound. 

Am definitely not pro or anti-Blue Chip. They are just another option. They don't work for everyone. The player is still more important than the pick.

----------


## Zach Wilson

> The player is still more important than the pick.


That's a good point.

----------


## lflngpicker

> well, you did it!  I was to chime in on the CT55 as well.  I got one with the rounded corner, just to give me another option.  Never use the rounded corner.
> 
> I also (really) like the Wegan TF140 - got those in white and black!
> 
> Played for a long spell with the Blue Chip Jazz Heavy too. They are nice for precision and I usually use it for playing classical stuff (i.e., working on the Bach two-part inventions with a guitar buddy).
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> f-d


Hey F-D! Thanks for the response.  Good to talk to ya!

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## KGreene

I personally cannot say enough about the BC's. I have the TAD50's and CT55's (lean more toward the CT's). Also have quite a few of the Primetones and Dunlop Ultex's, of which the sound and glide for me is not nearly as good as the BC's and I find that they wear quite rapidly. I've used one of the BC's (a CT55) at minimum 5 days/nights per week for about 2 years now played very hard (on both guitar and mandolin) and other than a few surface scratches, it doesn't show any signs of wear. If they start to slip in my fingers, I simply wash with mild soap and water ... no more slippage. IMHO the BC's are a quality made pick and well worth the purchase. It's kind of strange (and I was guilty of it ), and it puzzles me that people will spend $3000-$8000 (or more) on a quality mandolin, but have an issue spending $35 bucks for a quality pick.


JMTCW

----------

Eldon Dennis, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Astro

> ..., but have an issue spending $35 bucks for a quality pick.
> 
> 
> JMTCW


Yeah, I thought the price was ridiculous when I bought my first BC pick. Felt the same way when I bought my second. Even made me kind of mad to pay that again when I bought my third. I'm probably going to be really peeved soon when I have to buy my fourth.

...I think the price is ridiculous and I am going to keep buying them--Thats got to say something. Still I keep hoping if I can get a little better, maybe I can go back to the wegen tf140 like Chris Thile did.  I still do go back and try the Wegen from time to time but I'm just not there yet. I drag and stumble. I need the CT55 to play my best.

I think the better you are, the less the pick matters. I need all the help I can get.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## pops1

> I personally cannot say enough about the BC's. I have the TAD50's and CT55's (lean more toward the CT's). Also have quite a few of the Primetones and Dunlop Ultex's, of which the sound and glide for me is not nearly as good as the BC's and I find that they wear quite rapidly. I've used one of the BC's (a CT55) at minimum 5 days/nights per week for about 2 years now played very hard (on both guitar and mandolin) and other than a few surface scratches, it doesn't show any signs of wear. If they start to slip in my fingers, I simply wash with mild soap and water ... no more slippage. IMHO the BC's are a quality made pick and well worth the purchase. It's kind of strange (and I was guilty of it ), and it puzzles me that people will spend $3000-$8000 (or more) on a quality mandolin, but have an issue spending $35 bucks for a quality pick.
> 
> 
> JMTCW


Everything KGreene says is true, I used one for years. If your mandolin is bright in the G string you most likely will love it. My mandolin has more depth in the G string and for me the Wegen is better. It still glides, but doesn't have the polished  surface of the BC that is so tactile and not slippery.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Mike Snyder

I play the big triangle BCs in 80 and 100. Also have a CT55 that’s a little too thin and a 40 that just doesn’t beat the Wegen 140 on the tenor banjo. You thin pick guys have it good. You can’t get the 80s and 100s for $35.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Zach Wilson

I too am a BC fan... but not for every mandolin/string/music style combo. 

I like the CT55 on my Weber for most music... especially bluegrass. And it sounds best with GHS A270 strings. This is my best combination.

I don't like my BC on my Flat top... playing Old Time or hymns. Here I think the Wegen TF120 is best.

Picks are fun! Have fun with your BC! Try many combinations too  :Smile:

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Beanzy

I love the material but haven't found the shape that works for me off the peg yet.
They're very slappy even the long jazz ones. Too much clicking, not a problem when bashing away, but anything with a piano dynamic it just gets annoying.

As I’m adapting them anyway I baulk at hacking an expensive one like a BC so stick to hacking the Primetones or using buffalo horn.
I thought I had access to some of the material via a friend last year, but they only get very small slivers as off-cuts so that was no good. Still sniffing about for an accessible source that doesn't need to be bought in multiple sheets. 

Definitely fun but trying multiple shapes of expensive ones isn’t really practical from outside the US.
That $35 translates to an equivalent of approx $48 by the time we get hold of one, so that changes the perspective a bit.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> I personally cannot say enough about the BC's. I have the TAD50's and CT55's (lean more toward the CT's). Also have quite a few of the Primetones and Dunlop Ultex's, of which the sound and glide for me is not nearly as good as the BC's and I find that they wear quite rapidly. I've used one of the BC's (a CT55) at minimum 5 days/nights per week for about 2 years now played very hard (on both guitar and mandolin) and other than a few surface scratches, it doesn't show any signs of wear. If they start to slip in my fingers, I simply wash with mild soap and water ... no more slippage. IMHO the BC's are a quality made pick and well worth the purchase. It's kind of strange (and I was guilty of it ), and it puzzles me that people will spend $3000-$8000 (or more) on a quality mandolin, but have an issue spending $35 bucks for a quality pick.
> 
> 
> JMTCW


Well said, KGreene.  I appreciate the points you have made. Also, the procedure for cleaning the pick when it begins to slip from one's hand is very helpful info.  Thanks for spelling that out for us!  Dan

----------


## JeffD

The BC is another tool in the arsenal. It gets pulled out when conditions (venue, setting, tune etc.) dictate it is the best choice. Other times it waits while something else gets used.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Jim Garber

> The BC is another tool in the arsenal. It gets pulled out when conditions (venue, setting, tune etc.) dictate it is the best choice. Other times it waits while something else gets used.


Yes, Jeff! You know, in all the Blue Chip threads I have read no one ever commented on the moral decency of the BC picks as well as their patience. I have never heard any of my Blue Chip picks complain when I play with another pick. Yet another reason to buy one.  :Smile:

----------

Eric Platt, 

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

My new CT55 pick arrived quickly and I got busy playing with it.  The tone it produces is as advertised-- excellent. The volume is not as loud as the V Pick Saga, but it allows for increased volume with a firmer attack.  The thing that pleasantly surprised me is that this pick feels great in my hand!  It is comfortable and easy to hold, adhering itself more and more as my hour-long practice continued. The V Picks are great for not slipping.  This Blue Chip is even more that way-- hard to drop! The speed bevel allows for smooth double picking.  The tone is warm with the right amount of brightness.  This is a great tool for the player.  I am sure that I will utilize it often and will continue to use my Dunlop .88's on guitars and my V Pick Saga's for some mandolin applications.

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## Gelsenbury

Good! I'm pleased that you're enjoying it.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Pjones3

I've noticed that I drop $35 picks with considerably less frequency than I did $2 picks....

----------

Jill McAuley, 

lflngpicker, 

MoreThanQuinn

----------


## lflngpicker

> I've noticed that I drop $35 picks with considerably less frequency than I did $2 picks....


Great line!  Love it!  :Laughing:

----------


## JeffD

> I've noticed that I drop $35 picks with considerably less frequency than I did $2 picks....


Yes, and lose them entirely even less often.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Br1ck

> I think it's well worth investing in at least one Blue Chip to see if you like it.  I find they bring out a bit more of the woody tones of the instrument, while also producing bell clarity to the notes, and they play very smoothly, as well.  The TAD-1R 60 is my go-to pick.  I use the angled corners for more aggressive playing, the rounded corner for a rounder, deeper, mellower sound. For what it's worth, my second choice is the Wegen TF 140, which I use quite a lot.


Pretty much my thinking, though I almost never use the rounded end of my BC. I use Wegen dippers, 1.4 for guitar, 1.8 for mandolin, too. I like to have a pick for every instrument. My BC stays with the Silverangel, Wegens everywhere else for cost reasons. The Dipper has three different tip profiles.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## JamieJ

I bought a Blue ChipTAD 60 and decided to do an experiment to see if the Blue Chip is superior to other mandolin picks.  I asked a friend to listen to me playing my Eastman 305 mandolin with each of three picks; the Blue Chip TAD 60, a Golden Gate MP 12 Deluxe tortoise style rounded mandolin pick, and a Dunlop 1.5 mm Maxigrip nylon pick. She couldn't see which I was using and had her eyes closed.  On the first go round, where I played a solo from a Stanley Brothers tune, she picked the Golden Gate pick as the most pleasing to her ear.  On the second go round, where I played "Oh Susannah", by Stephen Foster, she picked the Blue Chip.  We agreed, they all sound great but the Golden Gate, which only costs about $1, sounds most similar to the Blue Chip which costs $35.  The Dunlop costs about $.50 per pick and can be bought in a pack of 12.  I concluded "beauty is in the eye of the beholder"!

----------


## JeffD

> Yes, Jeff! You know, in all the Blue Chip threads I have read no one ever commented on the moral decency of the BC picks as well as their patience. I have never heard any of my Blue Chip picks complain when I play with another pick. Yet another reason to buy one.


There is that.  :Smile:

----------


## Eric Hanson

Just a word of praise here
I keep a BC in my pocket in the event of finding an instrument that I desire to play. I was at a client’s home that had an older mandocello. Nice instrument with a rich deep tone. I will need to determine the maker next time I am there. 
I showed the BC to him and had him give it a try on one of his acoustic big body Gibson guitars. HE LOVED IT! Yep. “That really has a nice tone. I usually use the rounded side of a pick to get the tone I want.” 
Gotta love a BlueChip.

----------


## V70416

The Wegen "mandolin"-shape picks are great(multiple thicknesses) Have several BC's in 60 and 70 thickness ;wish Blue Chip made a pick shaped like the Wegen(M-series?)
I reckon the SR Blue Chip is closest to the Wegen M-shape?

----------


## Phil Goodson

Perhaps everything has been said, but it got me thinking about how easy it has been through the years to acquire *PAS* (as opposed to MAS) and how much fun can be had for less money than always buying mandolins. (bite my tongue!)

I've bought, tried, lost, sold, and enjoyed lots of picks, but mostly Blue Chips.

My first 2 were TP 50 & 60 with points and bevels.  Switched to TAD 60 & 50 when they became available and of course got the CT55.
Enjoyed these for years before trying one without a bevel (didn't like) and then just had to try a TAD 80.

Got one pick with a rounded corner, but never used that corner, and eventually decided to get back to my roots with a smaller pick.

Now I'm using mostly TP 50s,  although I recently got a 48 to see what Bryan Sutton likes about them. :Smile: 

I've lost 2, gifted 1, and sold many of those picks as I continued the PAS affliction, but I remain happy with my PAS fun.  (And I haven't even mentioned casein and other picks.) :Redface:

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Roger Moss

> Perhaps everything has been said, but it got me thinking about how easy it has been through the years to acquire *PAS* (as opposed to MAS) and how much fun can be had for less money than always buying mandolins. (bite my tongue!)
> 
> I've bought, tried, lost, sold, and enjoyed lots of picks, but mostly Blue Chips.
> 
> My first 2 were TP 50 & 60 with points and bevels.  Switched to TAD 60 & 50 when they became available and of course got the CT55.
> Enjoyed these for years before trying one without a bevel (didn't like) and then just had to try a TAD 80.
> 
> Got one pick with a rounded corner, but never used that corner, and eventually decided to get back to my roots with a smaller pick.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have been suffering from PAS for decades. But since there are more different permutations of pick style and composition than musical instruments, I suppose I can never find a cure (sigh).

----------

Phil Goodson

----------


## rfd

i'm amazed there are so many folks that appear to put so much constant effort (and big money!) into the mando picks they choose ... it's almost a religious thing.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Phil Goodson

> i'm amazed there are so many folks that appear to put so much constant effort (and big money!) into the mando picks they choose ... it's almost a religious thing.


Not really.  Just fun to try new stuff.  It's like a second hobby! :Smile:   (I don't have a boat.)

----------

Buck, 

yankees1

----------


## rfd

> Not really.  Just fun to try new stuff.  It's like a second hobby!  (I don't have a boat.)


at 35 bucks a clip for a small piece made of "... a very high grade, self lubricating composite material specially formulated for great playing qualities", that's a purty expensive hobby.  indeed.  to each their own, that's what makes the world economy go 'round and keeps businesses afloat.

----------

yankees1

----------


## Roger Moss

> at 35 bucks a clip for a small piece made of "... a very high grade, self lubricating composite material specially formulated for great playing qualities", that's a purty expensive hobby.  indeed.  to each their own, that's what makes the world economy go 'round and keeps businesses afloat.


Not necessarily. Trying different picks costs me maybe $10 -$15 a year. I spent more than that on my Wood Nymph. It's a fun way to keep changing things up, if only in a relatively minor way. Strings are another relatively inexpensive was to indulge myself without spending $1000 a pop for a new instrument. I also enjoy incremental upgrades. Maybe not economical, but it makes me happy, and isn't that what this is all for?

----------


## rfd

i guess i'm lucky in that those freebie MF picks work just fine for me  :Grin:

----------


## Jim Garber

> i guess i'm lucky in that those freebie MF picks work just fine for me


It is interesting that someone who, I assume, understands the subtleties of changing out stock electric pickups and has a business selling those (see Cavalier Pickups), I would think you would understand the subtleties of using different picks other than over-the-counter ones. I can certainly play with stock and inexpensive picks but like the quality of some of the premium ones. And I find that the shape and bevel of these higher priced ones do make some difference in my picking technique. Certainly no panacea but it adds spice to the fun of playing.

But, as we often say, to each his or her own. No problem either way.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## rfd

> It is interesting that someone who, I assume, understands the subtleties of changing out stock electric pickups and has a business selling those (see Cavalier Pickups), I would think you would understand the subtleties of using different picks other than over-the-counter ones. I can certainly play with stock and inexpensive picks but like the quality of some of the premium ones. And I find that the shape and bevel of these higher priced ones do make some difference in my picking technique. Certainly no panacea but it adds spice to the fun of playing.
> 
> But, as we often say, to each his or her own. No problem either way.


jim, everything about music is quite subjective and personal.  there is no right or wrong as long as the person making the music is satisfied.  which is exactly the way it should be.  anything other than this is quite abnormal.  and that's all there is to that!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Phil Goodson

> at 35 bucks a clip for a small piece made of "... a very high grade, self lubricating composite material specially formulated for great playing qualities", *that's a purty expensive hobby*.  indeed.  to each their own, that's what makes the world economy go 'round and keeps businesses afloat.


Maybe you missed my last paragraph where I mentioned that I had sold many of the BC picks that I tried.  You can easily sell the picks for $25-30 in the classifieds.  So I'm spending a net of maybe $10 every 6 months or so.  I consider that a pretty cheap hobby.   You can spend more than that on a bad hamburger at lots of places. :Smile:

----------


## rfd

> Maybe you missed my last paragraph where I mentioned that I had sold many of the BC picks that I tried.  You can easily sell the picks for $25-30 in the classifieds.  So I'm spending a net of maybe $10 every 6 months or so.  I consider that a pretty cheap hobby.   You can spend more than that on a bad hamburger at lots of places.


yup, very happy for you and yer cheap hobby  :Smile:

----------

yankees1

----------


## yankees1

> I bought a Blue ChipTAD 60 and decided to do an experiment to see if the Blue Chip is superior to other mandolin picks.  I asked a friend to listen to me playing my Eastman 305 mandolin with each of three picks; the Blue Chip TAD 60, a Golden Gate MP 12 Deluxe tortoise style rounded mandolin pick, and a Dunlop 1.5 mm Maxigrip nylon pick. She couldn't see which I was using and had her eyes closed.  On the first go round, where I played a solo from a Stanley Brothers tune, she picked the Golden Gate pick as the most pleasing to her ear.  On the second go round, where I played "Oh Susannah", by Stephen Foster, she picked the Blue Chip.  We agreed, they all sound great but the Golden Gate, which only costs about $1, sounds most similar to the Blue Chip which costs $35.  The Dunlop costs about $.50 per pick and can be bought in a pack of 12.  I concluded "beauty is in the eye of the beholder"!


  It is YOUR ears which matter !

----------


## Mark Wilson

Yep.  Picks and cases are my ongoing xAS.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Austin Bob

> What about one of the smaller ones?  The guitar pick width is something I am very accustomed to and I was pondering the KS40  vs the CT55.  The wider one needs the middle finger added for control.  I do better when I am able to use my first finger and thumb with just a bit of an assist from my middle.  Anyone used the smaller Kenny Smith version?


Like you, I was gravitated towards the smaller guitar shaped picks that I was used to. It took me 3 or 4 tries before I finally settled on the CT-55. The shape is very easy for me to hold on to and seems normal now. So much so that I'm using that same shape for my guitar picks, the Dunlop Ultex .88. And this is from someone who always used a .50-.60 range before.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Bill Clements

Matthew Goins of BC kindly makes a TDJ80 RB that I like very much.
It’s a custom pick that begins life as a TD80 and features a Jazz tip and round bevel.  It feels/sounds like a Wolle German pick but easier to hold.  Also less clicky.  Now these picks run $50–but consider what high-end Violin bows cost.  Those premium bows are on average $600.  Even more eye opening is The silver and ebony mounted violin bow, made by Francois Xavier Tourte, which was purchased in November 2015 for a world record auction price of US $288,960!  That musta been some horse.
My BC goes in a thin zippered leather pouch when not being used.

----------


## Teak

After playing with a Herco heavy for years, I had a chance to try out a Blue Chip pick a few weeks ago along with a Dunlop Primetone. Not much difference to my feeling and hearing, and at $35 versus 3 for $5, respectively, the choice was easy.

----------


## Earthwood

I have the CT55 and LOVE it.  I was skeptical as to how much of an effect it could have on tone, but it really does bring out richer and cleaner notes, and my playing and technique definitely improved when I moved to it over smaller and thinner picks.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Chuck Leyda

I've settled on Wegen Bluegrass 1.4 for my mandolin and guitar and the opaque Dunlop primetone for the octave mandolin.  Picks definitely make a difference.  It's also cheaper to geek out on picks than mandolins.

So now that I've settled on picks and cases, I'll need something else to stave off MAS for a few more years.  Looks like I will be researching straps.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Bill Clements

Chuck, check out straps made by Bill Bailey.
Hes a true craftsman and great guy!

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

yankees1

----------


## Br1ck

> Chuck, check out straps made by Bill Bailey.
> He’s a true craftsman and great guy!


+1 on Bailey straps. Fine work indeed.

Does BC still have a trade in policy? You could order a pick and if you didn't like it, send it back and swap it for another.

I really like the TAD 1R 60, but use a lot of 1.4 Dippers. 1.2 for guitar.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Thanks for the tip on the Bailey straps.  Don't want to derail the thread but I will order one as soon as I get paid!

----------


## bigskygirl

Those Bailey straps are real nice, I like the El Dorado straps too...he made one of these into a mando strap for me without the buckle, I love it!

https://eldoradostraps.com/product/h...-guitar-strap/

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Mark Wilson

> Does BC still have a trade in policy? You could order a pick and if you didn't like it, send it back and swap it for another.


30 days return for replacement or refund on off the shelf non engraved picks

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Timbofood

I have  a friend that swears by BC but, just got a carbon fiber pick, I’ve not heard much about them, I don’t check the “pick world” threads very often. What is the consensus on CF for picks?

----------


## JeffD

Yea i have this real expensive hobby. I bought a BC pick several (more like many) years ago, for something like $35.00 and I still have it and i still use it. That's $35.00 one time. Terrible.

On the other hand I found a diner where I can get two eggs sausage or bacon potatoes and rye toast and unlimited coffee for something like $11.00.  I save so much money I go there every Saturday morning.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## yankees1

> Chuck, check out straps made by Bill Bailey.
> He’s a true craftsman and great guy!


 Another purchaser of Bill Bailey straps ! I have bought a number of Bailey straps and will soon order two more. Great straps and Bill is great to deal with.

----------


## yankees1

> After playing with a Herco heavy for years, I had a chance to try out a Blue Chip pick a few weeks ago along with a Dunlop Primetone. Not much difference to my feeling and hearing, and at $35 versus 3 for $5, respectively, the choice was easy.


 If YOUR ears can't hear the difference than I agree that you shouldn't spend the money. That's the reason I buy Charles Shaw wine at Trader Joe's ! I can't taste the difference from the CS $2.99 wine from the twenty dollar or more wine ! But, I do spend the extra for BC picks as I can hear the difference !

----------


## Stevo75

> at 35 bucks a clip for a small piece made of "... a very high grade, self lubricating composite material specially formulated for great playing qualities", that's a purty expensive hobby.


You obviously don't have a boat :-)

----------


## Stevo75

For me, BC picks are just as much about the feel as they are about the tone.  I don't think there tone is that much better than any other pick out there.  There are some picks that I think have just as good of tone.  And maybe other picks that I think give better tone than BC picks (my subjective experience), but no other pick give that level of tone AND feels as good in my hand and against the strings.  So it's the combination of those things that make them the best pick for me.

----------

Jesse Kinman, 

lflngpicker, 

Phil Goodson, 

RustyMadd

----------


## foldedpath

> You obviously don't have a boat :-)


Oh yes, ex-sailboat owner here.  :Smile: 

This drama over the cost of flatpicks is amusing from that perspective. Or if you're into flying private planes, or any other hobby where you can pay a small fortune for tiny pieces of exotic and essential gear. Or talk to any fiddler about their bows!

The thing about BC picks, or any other expensive picks, is that if you decide they're worth the cost then you just develop a different attitude than you did when picks were disposable, throw-away items. You develop a routine, so you know where they are. 

I lost one BC pick when I first started using them years ago. Then I wised up, and the two I have now are 3 or 4 years old and still going strong. If you can manage to keep track of your car keys, you can keep track of a flatpick.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

RustyMadd

----------


## Bad Monkey

add one more to the BC don't make much difference club. 
I've found that thickness and shape mean more than material just as long as it's not made of metal or something with a relatively low durometer. .60"/1.5mm, and a fairly round point like the original Dawg picks. Whole thing a little bigger than a quarter with a nice smooth slightly beveled edge. I do get fussy about how smooth the edge is though; I bring along some 1600 grit wet/dry paper to keep  everything nice and smooth.

----------

Mandoplumb

----------


## yankees1

I don't have the taste buds to distinguish between cheap ( two buck chuck) wine and expensive wine but I do have the ears to distinguish between BC picks and Wegan or any other pick I have played with !

----------

RustyMadd, 

Stevo75

----------


## FrDNicholas

The first time I strummed my mandolin using the Blue Chip pick, both my wife (who doesn't play) and my daughter (who plays guitar) came into the room and said, "What is that?!!!" They heard the difference immediately even from the Dunlop Primetone and other picks I have used in the past. Somehow the sound that I get from that pick is different than any other pick I've tried.

----------

lflngpicker, 

yankees1

----------


## bradeasley

I've had 1 BC for ~10 years. It's the small triangle shape (TP) but from before they put that on the pick, so it just says "Blue Chip 50". I've played it plenty over the years on both mandolin and guitar. Since I mostly used the tip under the "50", I can see and compare the less played tips. My main tip shows signs of wear and is somewhat rounded over compared to a new tip. The process happened so slowly, I have no recollection of how long it took to get that "broken-in" feel. Anyone find that a new BC has a break-in period? Asking now because I just got a new one in a different shape and thickness, and while I like it, the tip definitely needs to be played a lot to get to where it feels "right" for me. This 1 pick has lasted me 10 years and still plays and sounds great. I've started to play on the less played tips more lately to get them broken in. I can totally see this pick lasting another 10 years at this rate. So, contrary to popular opinion, I find them to be quite cheap given the mileage you get out of them compared to other picks.

----------

Eric Platt, 

lflngpicker, 

yankees1

----------


## Eric Platt

This past week, had a number of shows where I was switching between guitar and mandolin. Decided to go back to the BC pick. While I'm still not a fan of them when sitting at home and playing, the pick worked fine in a band setting. Especially playing into a microphone with the mandolin. 

FWIW, was using an old TAD-1R 40 and I've used it enough over the years that the main point has rough spots now. Still works, but you can feel it when you run a finger across the edge.  Used the rounded shoulder quite a bit on guitar.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Phil Goodson

You can use a very fine nail file or micromesh to smooth or modify the tips without waiting 10 years if you are careful and know what you're doing.  I said "if". :Smile:

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Russ Donahue

I've gotten to the point where I have a Blue Chip for each of my mandolins and guitars. I use the same style and thickness of pick with all of them. The consistency of "feel" from instrument to instrument is helpful to me.

And, the fact that my Blue Chip pick isn't colored blue appeals to the nonsensical side of my sense of humor:

Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
      Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
All mimsy were the borogoves,
      And the mome raths outgrabe.

----------

lflngpicker, 

yankees1

----------


## Jai

For a while I alternated between a wegen and a prime tone - using the the prime tone for volume when playing in a ceilidh band, and the wegen for more delicate tone when playing in a duo (much preferring the wegen - tonally) - but the problem with both picks, and more so with the wegen, is how they moved around in my hand. Last year I was given a CT55 for my birthday - having hankered after one for a while (but they are more expensive over here in the UK) and I found it able to give me the volume of the prime tone- with added dynamic control, and the more delicate tone of the wegen - additionally it stays in the right position in my hands. 

It's helped with accuracy, speed and expression.  

The week after I got it - I went to see Fairport Convention in Liverpool - after the gig I was chatting to Chris Leslie and admiring his Gibson F (a 1960s model I reckon - so not sure if they were F5s then or not - I know that 60s Gibsons are not necessarily rated that much - but this one was beautifully set up and sounded gorgeous), which he let me have a go on and then I saw he also was using a CT 55. That made me think I'd got the right pick!

Having said that - I love the shape and feel of a Dawg pick - and wish I could get a good sound with one, having never managed to. I think my ultimate pick would be a Dawg shaped blue chip...

----------


## sblock

> ... Having said that - I love the shape and feel of a Dawg pick - and wish I could get a good sound with one, having never managed to. I think my ultimate pick would be a Dawg shaped blue chip...



Have you looked at the *Blue Chip XR style* of pick?  It's very similar to the Dawg shape! You should also check out the TPR style, which is not quite a rounded as the Dawg pick, but somewhere between a CT55 (or TAD) and a Dawg.

----------


## MandoCando

> If youre not in much of a hurry to get one, you should sign up for the Traveling Pick Sampler, there are two Bluechip picks(CT55 and I think a TRD50 possibly, not sure) in Sampler #1, not sure about #2.   It would only cost you $7 or so to ship it to the next guy, and you could try a couple Bluechips up against a lot of others, before you sink $35 into one pick.


Where would I find this to sign up for it?

----------


## pheffernan

> Where would I find this to sign up for it?


Post to this thread: https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...one-Interested

----------

Kevin Lacey

----------


## RustyMadd

Yeah I too find the Wegens moving in my fingers, spinning and sliding. It doesn't encourage consistency. The Primetones are ok but don't quite stick between my fingers, but the BlueChip sticks within a minute or so.

But I am so darned talented at dropping things I can and have dropped my BlueChip while playing. Twice. I cannot count the times I've dropped other picks however. So I personally like BC picks. The real trick is to get the thickness and shape right. Then you will become a BC user if not a fan.

YMMV, Blessings and Happy New Year

----------


## Br1ck

Take the edge of a razor blade or tip of an Xacto knife and crosshatch both sides of a Wegen pick. Leave the grooves as ragged as possible. Works wonders.

----------


## Kevin K

There is something special with the CT55.

----------


## Phil Goodson

> There is something special with the CT55.


Well, what does THAT mean???

----------


## Kevin K

Just as it's stated.....

I've had several BlueChips as well as other picks and once I tried the CT55, there was tone and volume there that wasn't there before.  I do believe the bevel is different on those, that, the thickness and shape just seems to be perfect for many players.

----------


## mandobassman

> i'm amazed there are so many folks that appear to put so much constant effort (and big money!) into the mando picks they choose ... it's almost a religious thing.


The choices in picks and pick material is greater than it ever has been and thats a good thing. I love to experiment with different materials and shapes. Concerning the money part of it, before Blue Chip, Red Bear and any of the high dollar picks were available, I knew several people who used to drop $75 - $100 on tortoise shell all the time. Its actually quite good that we can spend less money, not endanger turtles, and have quality picks that will last a very long time.

----------


## kurth83

I did the pick thing a while back, bought zillions of picks, ended up on ultexes and primetones for a while until I took the BC plunge.

BC was love at first strum, darker richer fuller sound, and glides across the strings with less effort.

Like others I use the same BC for all my instruments, consistency in feel and control, and I love the tone.

I like a little darker sound than a CT55 so I have a TP60 (no bevel).

----------


## Phil Goodson

I still mess around with pick choices, and I certainly have my favorites.  But I've been surprised over the past decade or so, that as my experience grew, my *need* for a specific type pick has decreased.  I guess that's a good thing.  I don't find any of them to be magical any more.

Still my preferences seem to morph from time to time.  I still find Blue Chip to be my favorite, but I've moved from the TAD sized picks of various thicknesses (usually 60-80) back to the smaller TP picks and to thinner (48 or 50) picks.  

I cannot account for my change in preferences, but such is life. :Smile: 
(And it's still fun to experiment with new stuff. :Wink: )

----------


## mandobassman

> I did the pick thing a while back, bought zillions of picks, ended up on ultexes and primetones for a while until I took the BC plunge.
> 
> BC was love at first strum, darker richer fuller sound, and glides across the strings with less effort.
> 
> Like others I use the same BC for all my instruments, consistency in feel and control, and I love the tone.
> 
> I like a little darker sound than a CT55 so I have a TP60 (no bevel).


The bevel makes such a huge difference. I dont like the brightness and hard edge it gives the tone. I only use picks with a rounded edge.

----------

